# Fog lights?



## Heresy64 (Mar 7, 2010)

I haven't yet gotten a chance to see the new A3 in person, except in January at the local car show. So most of my drooling has been over pictures. One thing I haven't yet figured out is whether or not the car has fog lights, and if so, where. Can someone who actually has an US-spec A3 please illuminate me (see what I did there?) on the fog light situation? BTW, Audi does not list fog lights as equipment at any trim level, but I can't imagine them not putting fog lights on the car.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, mine doesn't have fogs outside of a rear fog light.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe there is no front fog on the US Spec car. At some point in one of the threads we were discussing the light switch on the car, and only the rear fog seems to be available.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The LED headlamps do have some type of inclement weather assistance lighting, I believe. Whether you consider that a fog lamp or not, well... :laugh:


----------



## Heresy64 (Mar 7, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks this is a glaring omission? Or does no one else use the fog lights? I don't use them often, but they are a great help, especially on a wet/icy road.

I'm betting the facelift in '18 or '19 will have them.


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Heresy64 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is a glaring omission? Or does no one else use the fog lights? I don't use them often, but they are a great help, especially on a wet/icy road.
> 
> I'm betting the facelift in '18 or '19 will have them.


Not really. 99% of Americans don't know how to use fog lights properly, which makes them a hindrance rather than a benefit. Besides, most areas of the US don't exhibit the kind of weather that would necessitate them anyway. They are meant for one situation only: when the visibility is so low that you have to come to a near stop and can only see the road markings a few feet in front of you. The front fogs are meant for tracking the road at extremely slow speeds and the rears are so that traffic behind you is aware of your position at all times. I see people with their fogs on just because it's dark out, raining, snowing, etc. This is wrong and makes me want to wring their necks. It actually disrupts oncoming traffic and does not improve visibility for you, especially since most US spec fog lamps aren't even adjusted/designed properly for their intended purpose.

In all of my years of driving I have experienced heavy enough fog twice to warrant turning on my fog lights, never experienced heavy enough rain to warrant it, and experienced heavy enough snow fall maybe half a dozen times. If you're not forced to drive at 10mph because of visibility, then you shouldn't have your fogs on, simple as that.

This article very clearly explains why Americans shouldn't be allowed to use fog lights in the first place. http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/lights/fog_lamps/fog_lamps.html


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

The fog lights are probably not very useful functionally, but without it, it leaves 2 big holes for the S-line and the S3.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> The fog lights are probably not very useful functionally, but without it, it leaves 2 big holes for the S-line and the S3.


Well you good add your extra DRL's


http://store.ijdmtoy.com/Euro-Audi-....htm&Click=2?gclid=CJzt45uzlr4CFVEOOgodFl8Abg


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

livestrong191 said:


> Well you good add your extra DRL's
> 
> 
> http://store.ijdmtoy.com/Euro-Audi-....htm&Click=2?gclid=CJzt45uzlr4CFVEOOgodFl8Abg


That's okay, Canadian ones come with fog lamps.


----------



## Heresy64 (Mar 7, 2010)

Lpforte said:


> Not really. 99% of Americans don't know how to use fog lights properly, which makes them a hindrance rather than a benefit. Besides, most areas of the US don't exhibit the kind of weather that would necessitate them anyway. They are meant for one situation only: when the visibility is so low that you have to come to a near stop and can only see the road markings a few feet in front of you. The front fogs are meant for tracking the road at extremely slow speeds and the rears are so that traffic behind you is aware of your position at all times. I see people with their fogs on just because it's dark out, raining, snowing, etc. This is wrong and makes me want to wring their necks. It actually disrupts oncoming traffic and does not improve visibility for you, especially since most US spec fog lamps aren't even adjusted/designed properly for their intended purpose.
> 
> In all of my years of driving I have experienced heavy enough fog twice to warrant turning on my fog lights, never experienced heavy enough rain to warrant it, and experienced heavy enough snow fall maybe half a dozen times. If you're not forced to drive at 10mph because of visibility, then you shouldn't have your fogs on, simple as that.


In the winter, when inversions set in here for days at at time, nighttime and early morning ice fog are common. That's when I use them and when I need them. You are right, though. Most people don't know when to use them and turn them on just because they think they look cool.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Heresy64 said:


> You are right, though. Most people don't know when to use them and turn them on just because they think they look cool.


:wave: lol Thanks for the education guys. I am the guy that turns them on because they look cool and I figure why not make myself more visible since they don't point up at other drivers. Didn't realize their true intended use. Figured it was for any conditions that had lower visibility no matter the speed. Although I will continue to use them in pretty much any snowy/rainy conditions just to stick out more.


----------



## Heresy64 (Mar 7, 2010)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> :wave: lol Thanks for the education guys. I am the guy that turns them on because they look cool and I figure why not make myself more visible since they don't point up at other drivers. Didn't realize their true intended use. Figured it was for any conditions that had lower visibility no matter the speed. Although I will continue to use them in pretty much any snowy/rainy conditions just to stick out more.


Heh. I don't think you're THAT guy.:laugh:


----------



## durt (Feb 4, 2014)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> :wave: lol Thanks for the education guys. I am the guy that turns them on because they look cool and I figure why not make myself more visible since they don't point up at other drivers. Didn't realize their true intended use. Figured it was for any conditions that had lower visibility no matter the speed. Although I will continue to use them in pretty much any snowy/rainy conditions just to stick out more.


Hey McFly, DeLorean's don't have fog lights  Unless aftermarket haha


----------



## WLV (Apr 23, 2014)

I've never found the front fogs on my A4 to be of any use; they don't do much to increase road illumination in the rain, and there's rarely fog where I live.

The rear fog lamp, on the other hand, I think is a great addition. I use it in heavy rain on the freeways when vehicles in front are kicking up a lot of water. I know that I often have trouble seeing cars in front of me in that situation that don't have rear fogs. That's how vehicles in Europe use them as well.


----------



## Heresy64 (Mar 7, 2010)

WLV said:


> I've never found the front fogs on my A4 to be of any use; they don't do much to increase road illumination in the rain, and there's rarely fog where I live.
> 
> The rear fog lamp, on the other hand, I think is a great addition. I use it in heavy rain on the freeways when vehicles in front are kicking up a lot of water. I know that I often have trouble seeing cars in front of me in that situation that don't have rear fogs. That's how vehicles in Europe use them as well.


I don't disagree with that. But front fogs do help a lot illuminating the side of the road in heavy fog or snow. I use them three or four times a year. I guess if I had to choose, though, I would rather have the rear fog for added visibility to other drivers in lots of adverse conditions.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

if any one curious it would look like that ^


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

^ Yea thats the non S-Line fog.


----------



## Dr Quagmire (Mar 27, 2014)

A3's with the LED light package does not have fog lights but instead use adaptive lights instead.. I know because I have the LED package on my new A3 S-Line. Trust me with the intensity and adaptive lighting you do not need foggers. I'm sure there will be some aftermarket lights available eventually but nothing from the Audi parts dept in Toronto right now.

I do like the rear fog lights though, real nice when someone is tail gating you, just turn em on and they tend to back off.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dr Quagmire said:


> A3's with the LED light package does not have fog lights but instead use adaptive lights instead.. I know because I have the LED package on my new A3 S-Line. Trust me with the intensity and adaptive lighting you do not need foggers. I'm sure there will be some aftermarket lights available eventually but nothing from the Audi parts dept in Toronto right now.
> 
> *I do like the rear fog lights though, real nice when someone is tail gating you, just turn em on and they tend to back off.*


That's... not the point. I guess that's better than the jackaloons who don't even know they have them on full-time, though. :laugh:

I'm curious about your thoughts on the LED headlamps. What car are you coming from- something with projector HIDs, perhaps? If so, what's your feedback, comparatively speaking, on the light color and distribution with the LEDs?


----------

